# Graco jet roller



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone using a Jet Roller? This is the style that sprays on the painting surface behind the roller not the one that puts the paint directly through the roller itself.

Considering one for a large church interior paint job. I can't see any downside other than initial cost and additional clean up of course.

Do you find you still need a traditional roller on the job alongside the jet roller or does it completely replace them? I am not talking about typical residential jobs but larger projects. 

I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Havent used one. I think I would spend the money on a helper to back roll for me.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

It's kind of intriguing. I've done plenty of self back rolling but I always feel like I have to hustle more than I'd like. With this you roll so immediately it seems more more forgiving for low pressure/overspray.

What's keeping you from experimenting with this with some duct tape?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I do it works great. You have to roll top down. Trigger on trigger off. 

Overspray is almost none existent. 

I do use it in houses.

Tom


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback, I think I will go for one for a large project coming up. I need to prime oil Problock on a 3500 sq ft ceiling, 25' high. Over spray is a concern on this job. I don't have time to experiment. Thanks.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Remodel contractors love this stuff


----------



## pattyboy613 (Apr 27, 2016)

I am glad people are discussing this because I have been considering buying one as well


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I sprung for one at a discounted price. I like it. Like any tool it has a place but it will not replace the standard roller and pans for residential type work, at least not for me. 
Larger jobs and especially where overspray is a concern it is great.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Can we get a video?


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I will try to remember next time I am using it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVtIZFnHOjs
> 
> Tom


8 years later...my arms...my shoulders!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> 8 years later...my arms...my shoulders!


Sucks to be you.

Tom


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> Sucks to be you.
> 
> Tom


It's a good work out...rolling up and down and up and down and...

Can I go back to being the first guy?

That setup might come in handy rolling out high places with no access...like having to paint impossible to reach areas (Sistene Chapple). It might even be less a workout than airless extension poles.


----------

